# Granite in abundance!



## foxfish (24 Oct 2012)

I seem to have quite a choice of hard scape rocks literally on my door step, one side of Guernsey is made up of red granite & the other side is blue granite, there are pockets of pink & black too with plenty of mineral stone like quartz too.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Oct 2012)

The very first pic is a great Iwagumi layout with hairgrass.....do it!


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Oct 2012)

I don't think you have enough there!!


----------



## sr20det (24 Oct 2012)

That would be lovely to have on your doorstep, free scape, cost a bomb some of those stones.


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Oct 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> The very first pic is a great Iwagumi layout with hairgrass.....do it!



 :text-+1:


----------



## foxfish (24 Oct 2012)

We have plenty of nature scape's to inspire...


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Oct 2012)

Great photos foxfish. I live five mins from Dartmoor and I go up there sometimes just to get inspiration  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> We have plenty of nature scape's to inspire...


inspiration for my next nano rescape top stuff mate


----------

